# Vinyl repair kit



## Pantmaker (Apr 3, 2015)

I bought one of the 3M vinyl and leather repair kits to play with as I have a few junker Schwinn seats to practice on. Has anyone had success repairing torn seats with a kit or by any other means?


----------



## morton (Apr 4, 2015)

*Years ago I tried*



Pantmaker said:


> I bought one of the 3M vinyl and leather repair kits to play with as I have a few junker Schwinn seats to practice on. Has anyone had success repairing torn seats with a kit or by any other means?




to repair rips in vinyl car seats.  Worked ok but not great on areas that didn't need to flex much, but terrible every where else.  Now I'm talking 20 years ago and I'm sure kits today are much better.  Please keep us posted.


----------

